# Super secret fish catchin technique



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I am going to share one of my super secret techniques...

You must cast wanting NOT to catch a fish. You can't just say you don't want to catch one and cast really wanting to catch one. You really have to not want to get something. I pulled this technique out again today and it worked as it always has.

So, what had happened was... I had to pee for a bit but there were people around close enough to see what I was doing. So I figured I would just turn around and cast out pretending like I was fishing and relieve myself. That's just what I did, I cast out and prepared to go and then looked where I cast. Right in the middle of a school of reds. Oops. I had to wait 5 minutes or so before I could pee as I threw it out on my lil flounder pole and it took a bit to get in.

Got a bunch of 20+ inch flounders and a crap load of lady fish as well. Don't think I can put any flounder pictures in here as the location is in the photo. And this will piss a bunch of folks off too...they were all released.


----------



## lurkin (Jul 6, 2013)

Great haul .. I got the gas on the next trip .. really tho very nice catch..


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Wade out in the water, relieve yourself, that place is no secret, just a place you found recently


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What area are you fishing? It has been raining here all day long....Looks like you had some sunshine. It's been so long since I saw that I almost don't remember what it looks like.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stop throwing back the flounder and call a brotha!!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

damn i need to go fishing with you. your always catching something. good catch.


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Seatmech86 said:


> Stop throwing back the flounder and call a brotha!!!


No kidding, I'd be willing to take any free flounder


----------

